
All of Einstein's writings are now online - jamesjyu
http://alberteinstein.info/
======
eoghan
This is great. Would love them in a more accessible format. 10 mins in and I
still haven't been able to find anything actually written by him… :-)

~~~
craze3
Just did a wildcard search and found all the documents in a second.

All 80,000+ documents from the archives:

[http://alberteinstein.info/vufind1/Search/Results?lookfor=*&...](http://alberteinstein.info/vufind1/Search/Results?lookfor=*&type=AllFields&submit=Find)

~~~
olalonde
I did the same, but I still can't figure out how to read a document once you
clicked the search result. i.e.
[http://new.alberteinstein.info/vufind1/Record/EAR000000005/T...](http://new.alberteinstein.info/vufind1/Record/EAR000000005/TOC)

~~~
JumpCrisscross
You have to click on the blurry DB Info image.

I know, intuitive, right? You know it's a "a user-friendly interface" because
they say so [1].

[1] <http://alberteinstein.info/manuscripts.html>

~~~
kaybe
Did you actually see a page yet? I only got "Currently there is no image
available for this record. This is due shortly." so far, or no image to click
on.

~~~
Fpckalk
[http://new.alberteinstein.info/vufind1/Digital/EAR000034428#...](http://new.alberteinstein.info/vufind1/Digital/EAR000034428#page/1/mode/2up)

"Notes on field theory and general relativity", by using the query "General
relativity". I hope there'll be more like this, it's quite interesting to see.

------
chaffneue
I'm excited about the digitzation project, but the search experience is so
poor that it's difficult and cumbersome to locate any actually digitized work.
Some of the digitized documents appear to be broken - like this one
<http://new.alberteinstein.info/vufind1/Record/EAR000016939>. Those that you
do find are virtually impossible to read, because they aren't actually
transcriptions, they're relatively low-res image scans of his manuscripts.
[http://new.alberteinstein.info/vufind1/Digital/EAR000000025#...](http://new.alberteinstein.info/vufind1/Digital/EAR000000025#page/1/mode/2up)
\- then there's access wall pdfs embedded in some of the DB entries
[https://sec2.einstein.caltech.edu/CookieAuth.dll?GetLogon?cu...](https://sec2.einstein.caltech.edu/CookieAuth.dll?GetLogon?curl=Z2FarchivesZ2FscansZ2F004Z2F4002.pdf&reason=0&formdir=2)
What a mess. I can only hope they make it much better in future revs.

------
run4yourlives
I'm sure the internet will now point out how horribly wrong he was about
everything.

~~~
ahelwer
Almost an Onion headline:

[http://www.theonion.com/articles/new-biography-reveals-
einst...](http://www.theonion.com/articles/new-biography-reveals-einstein-
devised-theory-of-r,27313/)

------
3pt14159
The thing that makes me saddest about Einstein is that his last words are
forever lost since they were in German to a nurse that did not speak the
language.

~~~
gry
I haven't heard this nor can find the narrative. Please cite.

~~~
3pt14159
[http://www.time.com/time/archive/collections/0,21428,c_einst...](http://www.time.com/time/archive/collections/0,21428,c_einstein,00.shtml)

~~~
abailin
Wow, what fascinating quotes. Thank you for sharing.

------
dmragone
I clicked on "Archival Database" and then "Find" (with no input) to see all
documents. Using the filters on the right, I was then able to filter for
Author = "Albert Einstein", Language = "English", and Digital Object =
"Digitized Documents". Here's a link to what I got (sorted by title
alphabetically):
[http://new.alberteinstein.info/vufind1/Search/Results?lookfo...](http://new.alberteinstein.info/vufind1/Search/Results?lookfor=&type=AllFields&filter\[\]=authorStr%3A%22Einstein%2C+Albert%22&filter\[\]=language%3A%22English%22&filter\[\]=has_digital%3A%22IDG%22&sort=title)

Even so, I am unable to figure out how to access the document. Perhaps I am
missing something relevant?

------
clone1018
Heh, not after the HN + Reddit effect.

------
EdisonW
we should always have people commenting when the site goes down after
HN/reddit effect (if no one has done it already) and then we can have an avg
time goes down/host provider graph show up. :)

------
creatom
It sounds cool, but site doesn't load for me.

~~~
aangjie
Same here.. Anyone found a mirror? or contacted the original hoster? I
wouldn't mind hosting a torrent if that can help.

